# Vaping Philosophy 101



## Tristan (11/1/14)

Members!!! I do believe we have integrity here. We have members here who are consumers, "critics/reviewers", friends, family, resellers, and the "pleasant, make my day comedian/LOL".

My question, why have you started vaping? Most are running around like headless chickens with this gear and that, not mentioning the "perfect juice". When u smoked analogues u stuck to one brand for God knows how long, no nic/tar filter "catchers", etc. Trying this that and the other is not going to satisfy you, trust me, and do not say this is a hobby, cos it was not when you started, and I cannot see I how it has become a hobby in this "short time.

When you find something that is "good", and you want to change to something "better", go back to a good basic setup cos, hell, you looking for "a pie in the sky"!! ( if you want to be like spoilt brats and not be grateful ( not smoking analogues comes to mind, which is a better LIFE, then continue down this path of inquisitiveness/ ungratefulness, my friends/members! )

Fyi, if you looking for something that you do not know what you looking for. How do you know what you looking for?

My 2c to this forum.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

Tristan said:


> Members!!! I do believe we have integrity here. We have members here who are consumers, "critics/reviewers", friends, family, resellers, and the "pleasant, make my day comedian/LOL".
> 
> My question, why have you started vaping? Most are running around like headless chickens with this gear and that, not mentioning the "perfect juice". When u smoked analogues u stuck to one brand for God knows how long, no nic/tar filter "catchers", etc. Trying this that and the other is not going to satisfy you, trust me, and do not say this is a hobby, cos it was not when you started, and I cannot see I how it has become a hobby in this "short time.
> 
> ...




Hi @Tristan

You certainly do bring up some valid points for all to consider and thanks for sharing your views.

Our forum has no shortage of discussion on coils and different types of equipment LOL. However, I don't think its a bad thing at all for people to try out new equipment and new coils etc. As long as they share their findings as many do on this forum - then we can all benefit.

On the juice front, I hope the variety of available juices here in SA grows and grows. I feel we are somewhat limited in this regard. I suppose that's why there is less discussion of juices on this site. I do hope the juice discussion grows. As I have said before, I will try support all locally available juices first before importing.

By the way, I may have missed it, but what's the update on your juices, @Tristan?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

Tristan said:


> Members!!! I do believe we have integrity here. We have members here who are consumers, "critics/reviewers", friends, family, resellers, and the "pleasant, make my day comedian/LOL".
> 
> My question, why have you started vaping? Most are running around like headless chickens with this gear and that, not mentioning the "perfect juice". When u smoked analogues u stuck to one brand for God knows how long, no nic/tar filter "catchers", etc. Trying this that and the other is not going to satisfy you, trust me, and do not say this is a hobby, cos it was not when you started, and I cannot see I how it has become a hobby in this "short time.
> 
> ...


So you would want all of us to stay with a "start up" device and equipment and not look for "better" juices. My outlook is simple - whatever works for you to stay off the stinkies. For me that process has become a hobby, which I am proud of. But I respect your way of doing it, because it keeps you off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

I searched for that pie in the sky and I found it. I was looking for nice throat hit decent vapor good clean taste. also I wanted a leak proof device which was quick to setup. I have spent lots of money on my quest to chase the perfect vape and what can I say I am very very happy with my 2 setups I have now. the kayfun is a well ballanced all round vape. juices I have tried lots of different overseas vendors and to date my number 1 vendor is heathers net lines. so I guess my search is over. I will however occasionally still buy a new juice to try


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

CVS, thanks for your response. I think you highlight an important aspect regarding being quick to set up and leak proof. (with good flavour and TH of course) Glad to hear such a setup exists!  

You said you have two setups - what was the other one?


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

the other is the russian91

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (12/1/14)

For me it is the same as anything I end up doing. 
Lets take audio. Started with a little amp, some speakers and a cd player. Used it for a while, it made music, it relaxed me, or excited me, depending on what I listened to. It worked. but best to describe it... it was "meh"
BUT...
I know I can have better. Invested in some better speakers(monitor audio RX6), but now the amp lacked power to drive them.
Got a bigger amp, and better cd player. This made me smile for while. But the amp had a bit of a plastic sound to it, so I built my own. Removed all stops, all budget constraints, and built a R20K amp, in 2 components. Pre amp with rusian valves, and a power stage based on the NAIM/Avondale design. Chassis built from custom machined alu, and then anodized. Even the remote control was build inside a little machined alu chassis. This satisfied me for a long time. I then added a high end turn table, and modified the preamp and added a phono stage. This is working for me. However, I smell some modifications to the power amp in my near future. Every aspect of what I do works like this. Air rifles was the same. Started with a little plinking gun from china, and eventually ended up with an air arms S400 with custom bamboo stock. Eventually got rid if it, and went back to a quality plinker.

Start at the bottom, and slowly move up until you reach a point of satisfaction.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

crafty the only issue I have is starting at the bottom. if I knew what I know now I would have gone straight out for my current setup which in turn would have saved me a couple of grands. I have clients that buy a standard kit today and next week they back to do an upgrade.its good for business but I just have different way of thinking. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

I see your point of view CVS, 

however, if you start with a so called "perfect vape" like your well set up Kayfun, how will you know how good it is? You may think there is something better out there. So I think that it does help to have at least some experience with "starter" type gear so you can fully appreciate the difference.


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

I think that people who start vaping as a crutch to get them of cigs , with a plan to stop vaping as well - they go for the startup device. Thinking that they'll use this until they can wean themselves off. Either through lower nicotine levels or just gradually tapering off usage. (we have had a few customers like this - not many, but a few)

Some go in with the same mentality, but have done their research and realize that this might become a hobby - or they know it will probably become a hobby - and what do you do when you start a new hobby? RC heli's for example - you don't go and drop R20k on the best Heli out there right off the bat. You buy a cheapy, but a reliable cheapy, something that the forums talk about and friends recommend. So you can see if you like it. See how it suits you.

You like it, you start expanding - tastes in vaping is as varied as any hobby. There are people that swear by drippers, reos, protanks, iClears and their numbers are about the same - every body has the sweet spot, their perfect device. So you're not going to go out and drop a load of cash on something that might not be your sweet spot.

That's the way I see it in any case, and pretty much mirrors my experience with this hobby as well as RC heli's.

The other thing with hobbies is that you might find your perfect match, perfect device you wan't to use - and then technology moves on, new ideas, innovation and you read good things about it, and decide lets try this and see if it is better or not - that's the way hobbies go

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

true Derick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa (12/1/14)

For me it is also about technology and staying up to date. Ecigs keep improving like most other technologies. Take cellphones for instance, most people are using Samsung S3/S4 or iPhones 4/5. Yes there are some people still usig older phones, because they do not need/want/crave or can not afford the newer phone. So in my opinion this goes for any technology/hobby/addiction... It's a personal decision each person makes for themselves and what works for one person will not always work for another.

Great!... now my head hurts . Forgot that I'm better at this philosophy thing when drunk or high!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Zodiac (12/1/14)

When i started vaping about a year ago, it was with a CE5 standard unit. It worked for me, i didn't touch a ciggie ever since. Two weeks later, i had an Innokin MVP, and i loved it as it satisfied my cravings better than what the CE5 did. And from there it went all haywire, SVD, Evic, Vamo's, Mechanical mods galore, drippers, RSST's etc.

One day, i took a step back, thinking why i actually started vaping. For me, it was never about the money, it was about my health, i always wanted to quit ciggies. The vape device for me was meant as a lifeline. Should i feel the need to smoke, i would grab my unit and vape on. It was never meant to go the 'over-indulge' route.

Strangely, i always found myself going back to my trusted Evods. It was important to me that they have a standard 1.8ohm resistance coil. Here is where i found bliss. My sweet spot. These are some of the reasons i love my 2 evod units :
1) They're super simple to use, pour juice, vape.
2) Very consistent, never a dry hit or leaking or gurgling.
3) Relatively inexpensive
4) i can fit both my evods in my shirt pocket without even noticing it, and have a different flavour in each for the day. 
5) by the time it gets to the evenings, my batteries are half gone and they've lost a bit of potency, but i see that as a plus as i don't want a nic rush at night, i go and sleep without a prob. 

Weirdly, i prefer them over everything else i've owned or tried. So for me, my hunt for the perfect device has ended months ago. Will i ever try anything else ? Ofcourse, just two weeks ago i bought some gear, but have passed them on since as they couldn't replace my Evods. But thats just me, i like stealthy, functional, they do the job for me. Juice is what excites me now, the quest for 7 all day vapes, so i can have a different juice for every day of the week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> When i started vaping about a year ago, it was with a CE5 standard unit. It worked for me, i didn't touch a ciggie ever since. Two weeks later, i had an Innokin MVP, and i loved it as it satisfied my cravings better than what the CE5 did. And from there it went all haywire, SVD, Evic, Vamo's, Mechanical mods galore, drippers, RSST's etc.
> 
> One day, i took a step back, thinking why i actually started vaping. For me, it was never about the money, it was about my health, i always wanted to quit ciggies. The vape device for me was meant as a lifeline. Should i feel the need to smoke, i would grab my unit and vape on. It was never meant to go the 'over-indulge' route.
> 
> ...


Great story, Z. Wow, 7 all day vapes, that is ambitious, but worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (12/1/14)

Thanks Matthee  I already have a few which i cannot seem to get bored of which i love, and some potential all day vapes on the way. I have found that if one vapes the same juice continuously, no matter how much you love it, it fades. So it would be nice to have a few all day vapes, it does not necessarily have to be 7  Will keep all informed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (12/1/14)

I just started vaping 5 days ago, did a lot of research and decided on a iclear 16 and a ego c twist battery. I'm already waiting for the iclear 30b,i think it's a journey of discovery. Learning something new every time! I like that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

Great post @Zodiac

I think you are one wise vaper 

I like your plan of trying to find 7 all day vapes. That appeals to me.

What are your favourites so far?

Mine are
- Vapour Mountain Litchi
- Vapour Mountain Peach Rooibos
- Five Pawns Bowdens Mate
- Five Pawns Grandmaster
- Synfonya Caffe

I haven't officially classified them as all day vapes yet, they're just my favourites so far that I think would make the cut.

The hunt continues...


----------



## Zodiac (13/1/14)

Thanks @Silver1, my favorites thus far, Heavenly Tobacco, Dark Horse, Serendipity, Shadow, Huntsman, all from HHV. All their NET's are great though. I have some Alice in Vapeland and Good life Vapors on the way, hopefully they're as good as my faves. The one juice i would really love to get my hands on is Boba's bounty, but they don't ship internationally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (13/1/14)

For me the whole point of a forum is to get or find as much knowledge about a particular, product device sport action what ever. I to researched the crap out of e-cigs and there are 100s of forums on the subject. The point is there is always something new to learn, because there far to many sharks out there. Sharks could mean different things to different ppl. 
This is just an example. Take SA we look at USN products (Twisp) Necause there are huge marketing budgets behind them ppl think its the only? Or best products on the market. Which simply is not true. There are plenty better product out there that work 10 times as well. It not to say they dnt work but if you speak to ppl ie on forums u find out that there are other products thay work just as well or even better, at more competitive pricing.

I never wanted and still dnt want to stop smoking so I found this healthier alternative. And I have the members on this forum and outhers to thank for pointing me in the right direction when doing any sort of purchases. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Welcome to the enthusiasts forum for ECIGSSA.co.za



Couldn't agree with you more.
My first true setup was a the Kayfun and Nemesis. Only one other to date beats it and that's the iThaka. But such a lady dog to build. And Jeez do I hate building coils.


----------

